# OCing Intel HD Graphics



## RBX (Nov 10, 2011)

My PC has a Core i5-2320 on a DH61WW motherboard. Under stress, CPU temparature barely reaches 55 C. So, I think it would not hurt to try overclocking the Intel HD graphics in whatever limited extent it allows to gain additional performance.

After BIOS update, a 'performace' tab was added to the list which provides some options that maybe fall under overclocking.

Those related to CPU speed can only be reduced and not used to improve upon the existing speeds.

But graphics sections allows changing multiplier (for something, I forgot  ) and IGD voltage which was set to 1.5 volts with the next option being highest at 1.52 volts.

The only thing I have overclocked is my friend's P4 and it still runs fine but I have no idea what to do in this case; perhaps - a utility that could allow what is not present in BIOS.

Edit:

Re-looked at BIOS:


Available settings: 

1) Voltage Overrides 
- Graphics ; Default 1.5v ; Max 1.52v
Description: Changing Graphics Voltage Overrides may allow for graphics overclocking.

2) Graphics Max Multiplier
Default : 22 ;  Max : Unknown
Description: Selects Graphics Dynamic Frequency : Host Clock Frequency x 0.5 x Graphics Max Multiplier = Graphics Dynamic Frequency

3)Processor Overrides
- IGD Current Limit (Amps) ;  Default : 32
Description: Integrated Graphics Dynamic Frequency will be controlled based on this current limit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Too bad. Even if you manage to overclock it, the difference would probably will not be detected by Human eye 
No use overclocking it. Not worth the hassles.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 10, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> So, I think it would not hurt to try overclocking the Intel HD graphics in whatever limited extent it allows to gain additional performance.



Some Intel boards have better build quality then some of the manufacturer's counterpart out there, but overclocking features is pretty much non-existant. What do you need additional performance for? Gaming? Don't bother, rather buy a graphic card and be done with it.


----------



## RBX (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a laptop that I use for games that require better than integrated graphics. But I've found that games emulated in PCSX2 run pretty well even with integrated graphics except the areas with high no. of polygons; So I'm trying to save some of my lappy's lifetime by playing games on PC that can run on the integrated graphics.
If overclocking provides even a little bit of performance gain and the games could run instead of walking (in areas with rain/storm effects) without having to spend bucks on a GPU, I'd be very happy. 

Some articles on Anandtech indicate that Intel HD graphics have some overclocking potential but that was for K series processors with multipliers unlocked.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

don't try it.. Its of no use.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 10, 2011)

avoid ocing it if u want to really oc the gpu get a discrete card with proper cooling


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2011)

@OP: That mobo will not let you OC. Its a H61.

No point OCing.


----------

